# Night photography with Nikon D5000



## MorTheGreatest (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello,

I have a Nikon D5000 and ever since I bought it I have a problem capturing photos at night. No matter how many times I try to press the capture button it doesn't capture any pictures. What am I doing wrong?


Thank you very much!


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 6, 2014)

Your camera won't take shots when it hasn't locked on focus. If you were able to take a photo when your camera hasn't acquired focus, you might end up with a pretty blurry photograph. You can work around that by changing your camera to AF-C mode intstead of AF-S mode, but then you'll encounter new problems if you recompose shots after focusing (since AF-C is a continuous focusing mode that will refocus repeatedly).

If your D5000 has a built-in focus assist light, use that.


----------



## MorTheGreatest (Sep 6, 2014)

PaulWog said:


> Your camera won't take shots when it hasn't locked on focus. If you were able to take a photo when your camera hasn't acquired focus, you might end up with a pretty blurry photograph. You can work around that by changing your camera to AF-C mode intstead of AF-S mode, but then you'll encounter new problems if you recompose shots after focusing (since AF-C is a continuous focusing mode that will refocus repeatedly).
> 
> If your D5000 has a built-in focus assist light, use that.



How do I make it lock on focus? Can I work on AF-C mode when I photography dark photos and to work on AF-S when I have light?


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 6, 2014)

MorTheGreatest said:


> How do I make it lock on focus? Can I work on AF-C mode when I photography dark photos and to work on AF-S when I have light?



AF-C is a continuous focus mode, not a night focus mode. I was just letting you know that in AF-C, you could take a shot without being in focus. That won't help you at all.

Stay in AF-S mode. To get focus in AF-S mode, you need to use your focus assist light. If it's dark enough that your camera isn't locking focus, then you need to produce light to allow it to focus (hence, the focus assist light). Otherwise, possibly upgrade to a newer camera. There are some lenses that are worse in low light than others for focusing, although that's getting into nitpicky stuff (a new lens isn't likely to fix the focus issue).


----------



## CameraClicker (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree with Paul, that your complaint stems from not being able to achieve focus.  An other option is to switch off auto-focus and focus manually instead.  A second additional option is to shine a light on your subject until focus is achieved then switch off auto-focus, and the light before taking the photo.

Sometimes if light is marginal, a faster lens can help.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't know how well you know the camera. Switching on and off auto focus depends largely on what lens your using.

For example: On the kit lens you got with the camera 18-55 mm, probably, there is a switch on the left hand side of the lens designated A and M you want to switch to M that disables the AF-S/C.

Or if you use a lens without these switches for example a Sigma 62 mm, which I also have, you simple press the i or information button on the right of the viewfinder. select focus mode, 5th option down, an select MF. 

You may however still need to have a flashlight to aid you focusing like the other post said

Having re-read other posts say you want to get a tree in focus whilst having stars in the background. You could try shining a flashlight at the tree whilst the lens is in A mode a described and let it focus then switch to M and touch nothing else bar the shoot button.


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2014)

Auto focus needs some light to work. Your D5000 has a built-in AF Assist light, or as mentioned you can use a flashlight or any other light. (Pages 55, 155, and 197 of the D5000 user manual) 

How much light (the detection range) the Nikon Multi-CAM 1000 auto focus module in your D5000 needs to auto focus is noted in the cameras specifications: -1 EV to +19 EV (ISO 100 20°C/68°F). (Page 226 of the D5000 user manual) 
If the dark scene you want to shoot has close to or less than -1 EV of light AF won't work.
If the _In Focus_ indicator in the camera viewfinder is blinking AF can't focus. (Page 31 of the D5000 user manual)

There are 2 AF priority modes - focus priority and shutter priority.

Focus Priority means the shutter will only release if the camera has determined that focus has been achieved.
This is what you are experiencing.Tthe scene is so dark focus is *not* being achieved, so even though you press the shutter release button - the shutter does not release and nothing happens.
Focus priority is set when AF-S (Single focus) is the focus mode the camera is set to.

Shutter priority means the shutter will release every time the shutter release button is pressed _regardless if focus has or has not been achieved_.
AF-C (Continuous focus) is a shutter priority AF mode.

Your D5000 has 3 auto focus modes and 4 auto focus area modes to choose from.

If you want to become better acquainted with the focus options your camera has refer to the D5000 User Manual  pages 54 - 61. The complete user manual is a PDF file on the software disc that came with the camera. If you don't have the software disc you can download the D5000 user manual at - https://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/13948


----------



## MorTheGreatest (Sep 6, 2014)

KmH said:


> Auto focus needs some light to work. Your D5000 has a built-in AF Assist light, or as mentioned you can use a flashlight or any other light. (Pages 55, 155, and 197 of the D5000 user manual)
> 
> How much light (the detection range) the Nikon Multi-CAM 1000 auto focus module in your D5000 needs to auto focus is noted in the cameras specifications: -1 EV to +19 EV (ISO 100 20°C/68°F). (Page 226 of the D5000 user manual)
> If the dark scene you want to shoot has close to or less than -1 EV of light AF won't work.
> ...



Thanks! Your reply has been very helpful for me. I will read what you told me and try to figure out what's needed.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 7, 2014)

i just set mine to manual focus at night if i cant get it to lock on but that does not always end up being focused well since its hard to see anything in the dark.,    i guess next time ill try the AF-C mode.


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2014)

The D5000 has a manual focus aid. It's called *Rangefinder* - see page 156 of the D5000 user manual.
But, Rangefinder is still using the cameras AF module so there has to be enough light for it to work too.


----------

